# amixer problems?

## Guest

I have a Sound blaster card that is not PCI its ISA, and its non plug and play. Im having a problem with getting it going and im not sure where the problem is. I think its due to the non plugnplay factor but i cant be sure cuz i dont know anything here. Using the desktop guide to install all this i have followed it through and when i hit the commands:

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

amixer

```

I get this back

dev # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * ALSA driver is already running.

dev # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Can anyone give me some pointers?! Thanks!

----------

## Guest

it would also be appropriate to let you know, i cant tell the alsasound to stop either it gives me another error.

 thanks guys for any help.

----------

## lx

which modules are running cat /proc/modules. Maybe you need snd-mixer-oss (/dev/mixer). modprobe snd-mixer-oss. But I don't now, just add the loaded modules.

Cya lX

----------

